

Amazon to launch its own Android phone - hardik
http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/04/01/exclusive-amazon-to-introduce-4-3-inch-dual-core-blaze-smartphone-this-summer-leak-pictures/

======
msbarnett
Mirasol?

Solar panels?

I guess it was still April 1st in some parts of the world when this was
posted.

------
mitko
I feel sad reading stuff on April 1st knowing its not true. Life could've been
so much more interesting

------
angus77
I couldn't believe how many hits I was getting for this from Google. I was
_sure_ it had to be the real thing...then I realized that pretty much every
page was copy & pasted from Android Police...

It's the _afternoon_ of April 2nd where I am already!

------
snitko
I would rather liked them launching their own Android tablet.

~~~
burgerbrain
I would rather like we didn't keep linking april fools articles of other sites
here, as though they were real.

~~~
snitko
Yeah. Too many of them, it makes for a very disturbing noise, which ceases to
be funny very quickly. Also, I was misled. It's already April 2 in my
timezone.

------
mrich
this had me looking into mirasol panels which seem to be a cool tech at first
glance, but they do not look very bright without direct sunlight. hope they
can improve them as 6x lower power consumption is great for mobile devices.

------
hardik
How.. could.. I.. be.. so.. gullible? I really really believed this (I am the
OP)

~~~
archon810
See the update at the bottom of the post now.

------
dfischer
CALLED IT. They're doing it for sure. Next big company.

~~~
burgerbrain
>Next big company.

They're not already?

And making an android device is what would finally push them over the edge?

~~~
dfischer
Next player next to: Apple, Microsoft, and Google. They're small compared to
those 3 giants and Amazon is going to enter their MKT cap territory by 2020 in
my opinion.

